
500-year-old manuscript contains earliest known use of the “F-word” - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/04/500-year-old-manuscript-contains-earliest-known-use-of-the-f-word/
======
mayiplease
When it gets to the actual usage, this article is anticlimactic. It barely
even mentions it, and is quickly over. There's also nothing new here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22wan+fukkit+funling%22](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22wan+fukkit+funling%22).
This seems to be a press piece on a recent documentary. The documentary makers
have done well for themselves. They got quite a few hits out of it:
[https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-scotland-f-word-
hi...](https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-scotland-f-word-history-
documentary-20200406-2tgngy5j3bgy7osi2ci47rlr2u-story.html).

